# Biggest Flounder I've Ever Seen



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

My buddy got this one tonight. Exactly 10 lbs I'm told. They also caught 2 more smaller.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe my biggest also-----BT66


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

28 inches long. Caught on big bull minnow right at dark this evening.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

He's going to need bigger bread for that sandwich.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

That is what I would call a doormat :yes: I haven't seen one that big caught here...nice catch and good eating! :thumbup:


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a Big one alright.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Holy Cow Batman! That is a whopper.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Where???


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

great catch!!!!!
mike


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

that's the elusive Florida halibut.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Danggggg... is all I can say! When is supper??? LOL


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

That is an awesome fish! I would love one that size. or two... or three...


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish and thanks for posting !!!!!!!!!!!
Scott


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!!! great flounder. congrats


----------

